

Join the Hacker News last.fm group!  - thehigherlife
http://www.last.fm/group/Hacker%20News%20%28Ycombinator%29
This seems like a good way to see what music tastes us Hackers like.
======
migpwr
I'd just like to say that last.fm is probably the best service I've seen in a
long time... i wish they had a client for blackberry, then life would be
perfect.

last.fm/user/migpwr

